# Hello there, Dearie,



## Hel the Witch (Jun 20, 2007)

Hello there, Dearie,
How’s your hex life?! (crackle) I thought maybe at this time of year you’d appreciate a little ghoul to ghoul talk, so I’m dropping you a fast line or two. (Seems like ages since I’ve made any contact with the living!)


...Well, Dearie, tonight is our night to howl, and I’m still dreadfully busy trying to get everything in miserable shape for the big fright...er...night! (Crackle) I’ve been flying around like a mad bat:
decorating the torture chamber, covering the pits in the front yard, and hanging tinsel on my Hallowe’en tree (Poor thing, I think it’s going to live)... And, oh! I must make a note to let the willies and creeps out at midnight! I promised the children they could stay up late and help. (I always say “The family that preys together, stays together”!) ... I’d better fly now: I have to make a deposit at the blood bank and then, back home to scare the pants off my first visitors! There’s no rest for the wicked!

Happy Hallowe’en !


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

nice, do write these yourself?


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

hahapfff that's funny. You should do more.


----------

